# Dairy clip bucks? For fuzzy show??



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I don't know if I should do a dairy clip on my bucks for a fuzzy show. They won't allow any clipping except a dairy clip. Should I do the bucks?


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

BUmp


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I have no idea. My guess would be to call someone who is in charge of the show and ask them.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

That would be the logical thing to do.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And those are the things you don't think of  happens all to often to me! rofl!


----------



## imthegrt1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Why can't u do a clip


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

imthegrt1 said:


> Why can't u do a clip


Because it is a fuzzy show so no one does. It is part of the rules. For us in these colder areas they have fuzzy shows.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I'd do a dairy clip on them  Or atleast skim over the long hairs around the back legs and the tail, just so they don't look super shaggy.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

RMADairyGoats said:


> I'd do a dairy clip on them  Or atleast skim over the long hairs around the back legs and the tail, just so they don't look super shaggy.


 That is what I did. Glad to hear that is what you do. I thought it might show the angles in the back end a little better so I went ahead and did it.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

That's what I did with the dry yearling does at the last fuzzy show we did  Doesn't look as weird as having just their butt clipped and the rest super hairy, but yet looks "clean".


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Yep that is what I did with mine too. I kinda was thinking while I did it if you shave too much off the top of the butt around the tail head that might make their rump look steeper than it really is if they are kinda hairy.


----------



## dezak91 (Feb 22, 2013)

I would also trim the hair along the top line if any stick up. This way the true top line can be seen. Like said in another post you can trim the shaggy areas to show off the curves but you're not actually "shaving" them per se.


----------

